# DVD aus .mpg Datei erstellen klappt nicht



## Bastler01 (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo allerseits,
hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass die Videoverarbeitungswelt derartig kompliziert ist, habe nach tagelanger Web-Recherche aber endlich rausgefunden, dass .vob Dateien und mpeg2 Dateien identisch sind und man die Endungen beliebig umbenennen kann...  und auch, dass um aus einer .mpg Datei oder .vob Datei eine normale DVD zu brennen eine andere Software als nur Nero erforderlich ist.... Puh...

Jetzt mal konkret: ich will aus der .mpg Datei eine DVD brennen, habe mir dazu die Testversion von "TMPGEnc DVD Author"  geladen (ja DVDLab hatte ich auch schon aber nur Bahnhof verstanden...). Wenn ich meine mpg-Datei öffnen will (es ist ein mit der
Digicam gefilmtes Video), dann sagt TMPGEnc DVD Author:

"Diese Datei kann nicht mit der Smart-Rendering-Funktion verarbeitet werden.
Die für das Smart-Render benötigten Daten können nicht gefunden werden.
Möglicherweise handelt es sich um ein MPEG-1-Format mit Variabler Bitrate. Dieses Format enthält nicht die für die Smart-Render-Funktion benötigten Maximum Bitrate-Daten."

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, was genau das für ein Format ist das meine Cam da aufgezeichnet hat, ich will davon bloß ne DVD erstellen. Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank!


----------

